# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  latest pics for Gan planted tank

## Simon

we will be showing u guys pics of Gan's tank over the next few months..

 :Wink:  





enjoy! :Smug:

----------


## dinoegg

Hi all,

Nice to see you guys setup another forum again.  :Smile:  
May I know what's the name for the plant (2nd photo) which looks like a net.
Where can I find that 'coz my wife is looking for that too. 
[: :Smile: ] 

Regards,
Sam (bowling at aquarealms)

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/21/2001 12:08:51 PM 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Nice to see you guys setup another forum again.  
> May I know what's the name for the plant (2nd photo) which looks like a net.
> Where can I find that 'coz my wife is looking for that too. 
> [:] 
> ...



thats the Aponogeton madagascariensis, what is imprt for it to grow well is the temp of the water.. requirements for the plants is listed down

http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=089

there is 2 varties (broad and the narrow)

----------


## dinoegg

Wa, need to have 15 - 26 degree ah[:0] 
My tank currently the lowest is 28 degree. Do you think the plant will survive? Anyway would like to give it a try and may I now where can I get it and roughly how much will it cost. Thanks. :Smile:

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/21/2001 12:21:17 PM 
> 
> Wa, need to have 15 - 26 degree ah[:0] 
> My tank currently the lowest is 28 degree. Do you think the plant will survive? Anyway would like to give it a try and may I now where can I get it and roughly how much will it cost. Thanks. 
> ----------------


u can try getting local grown species.. they do better in warmer waters.. u can try Teo at LCK lane 6.. price I not too sure, but shldnt be that ex

we r going to Gan &amp; Teo tomolo, wanna join in?

----------


## dinoegg

Tomorrow cannot  :Sad:  Have an appointment.
May I know what time will you all be there till. See whether I can join you guys later. BTW, ask a question that may sound stupid, is GAN and TEO the same company? or they are nearby?

----------


## LiquidFX

They are different companies at different locations but at the same Lim Chu Kang area.

----------


## tawauboy

Wah! Up and running so fast :Wink: 
Great looking site.
BTW, what is the address of Teo?
Thanks!

----------


## Simon

they of different farms, Gan is at Neo Tiew cresent and Teo's aquatic plant is at No. 15 Lim Chu Kang Lane 6c

we shld be there around 11am+ until 1pm or so

----------


## tawauboy

So, I guess it will be Gan then Teo.
Any idea what is the ETA at Teo?
Have got a baby so she determines the time. :Smile:  
Hopefully, will be able to meet some of you guys.

----------


## chrisyeo

Hi Simon,

I like to follow u to Teo's farm. Can I join? 

Thanks

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/21/2001 4:25:33 PM 
> 
> Hi Simon,
> 
> I like to follow u to Teo's farm. Can I join? 
> 
> Thanks
> ----------------


everyone is welcomed.. 

meeting place: 10am at Yio Chu kang MRT, 22nd Dec 2001

Tawauboy: abt 12.30pm or so?

----------


## Tristan

er.. sorry to sound stupid but what is ETA?

----------


## LiquidFX

Estimated Time of Arrival

----------


## Tristan

i see.... thanks...

----------


## vinz

Errr... next time outing can have longer notice or not? [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Tristan

ya... maybe 3-4 days in advance so we can make plans or something?
btw... how come got reflection in the photos? can see david's van and the digicam in the pic[ :Grin: ] ....

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/21/2001 6:37:07 PM 
> 
> Errr... next time outing can have longer notice or not? []
> 
> ----------------


coz this forum is newer mah

----------


## sherchoo

Yah... next time you give earlier notice lah... then I can fly back so I can go to Gan/Teo....LOL :Wink:

----------


## David

hi tristan.....that's not my van that is Ah Guan's van collecting lohan...i think kekekeke. Guys, the forum was just operational yesterday.....next time will post early for outing.....and sherchoo you better get your plane ticket......hahahahahaha :Evil:

----------


## UnderWaterWorld

Anyway for Aponogeton madagascariensis, its advised to let it live in cooler water and that your filter really working, cos its net-like leaves tend to trap dirt and good ground for algae growth... :Angel:

----------


## DEA

got chiller, if you recall
that could explain why it's doing so well

----------


## Tristan

doing so well? er... sorry lah... but it's kinda small...
ever seen the aponos at petmart... nice :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## DEA

if you remember the size it was when it was planted
yes, hot damn, it's doing well [ :Grin: ]

----------


## Tristan

true... true...
i didn't even see them when they were first planted...
but usually... when i add new aponogetons to my collection.. they _explode_ with growth... boom...

----------


## Simon

yup, i agree from the time we planted it, it sure is growing well[ :Grin: ]

----------

